# What Alcohol Are You?



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2014)

http://survley.com/what-alcohol-are-you.html

You Are Champagne! 



> You are classy and sophisticated. You have found a good balance in your life: you know when to be serious and when to go crazy, when to party and when get to work. You're a successful person!


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 31, 2014)

You Are
Wine
You are an energetic, friendly person. You don't need a hundred of aquaintances to be happy: you're alright in your small circle of true, sincere friends.
.....hmmm.....ok


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> You Are
> Wine
> You are an energetic, friendly person. You don't need a hundred of aquaintances to be happy: you're alright in your small circle of true, sincere friends.
> .....hmmm.....ok



I'm not all that keen on champagne, would have preferred vodka!


----------



## Cleo (Aug 31, 2014)

I am champagne as well ! x


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm a cocktail, which makes me want an espresso martini


----------



## Mark T (Aug 31, 2014)

Apparently I was Wine too.  I hope it's a nice Australian Red


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 31, 2014)

I am cocktail.

Far too frugal ever to buy a cocktail.

But I  mix it up at home.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 31, 2014)

It says I am a cocktail  No !    It has to be a BEER


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 1, 2014)

Another Wine for me. 

Actually I rarely drink booze, but my preferences are lager, Guinness or Southern Comfort (original orange flavour) with lemonade.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm champagne - obviously vintage given my age! I do like champagne but my drink of choice is Bombay Sapphire gin.


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm wine.

Actually hubby and I used to drink a bottle of wine every Saturday night; but had to give that up when I got pregnant, and I found I didn't miss it so I rarely drink it now.  Bacardi and coke was harder, that's still my favourite, but am trying to cut that down a bit too now (see alcohol thread) and am not finding it particularly difficult.  Now if only I could avoid chocolate as easily...


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm Champagne too it seems. I quite like the fizz, but I'd rather be a G&T.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm champagne - but my drink is whisky & diet coke, lemonade, slimline tonic with it


----------



## gail1 (Sep 6, 2014)

im wine.....


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2014)

Champagne..


----------

